# Portland Trail Blazers vs. Utah Jazz



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Utah Jazz</font></font></center>

<center>1-29-03
TV: KGW








*<font color=red>VS</font>*







</center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_







*VS*
















*VS*















*VS*








</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (28-15) Utah (26-18)*</font></center>


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Could be another tough night for ZR. Hopefully we don't have to resort to having Pippen guard the opponent's starting power forward again 

If DA keeps shooting like he has, and Sabas and Davis keep playing so well at the 5 spot, Portland should win again.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AK will go off like he always seems to do against the Blazers..

Jazz ain by 10


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I hope Malone is in a merciful mood after learning he will not be on the All-star team. 

My oh my... Zach may be mince meat tomorrow night....


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Unlike Garnett or Nowitski, Old man Malone is at least slow enough for ZR to stay in front of. At pg, we have the ageless vs. the deathless. Ben Gay should sponsor this game, or Depends.

I hope to see Bonzi bring his game because Harpring is all about hustle, and will frustrate Bonzi on both ends. I'm sure the NBA will order extra security and fewer cameras.

And can we have a tag team match with Jerry Sloan and Rasheed Wallace vs. the Refs?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Malone may be slower, but he's dirtier, craftier, smarter, and a helluva lot stronger than most PF's that Zach has to deal with.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Zach has problems with size*

See what I have noticed, is that a lot of times, Zach has problems with size. Malone is only six nine, so it shouldn't be so bad for him, besides the way I look at it, I believe that they will probably put DD on Malone defensively, and switch Zach over to Ostertag, if they are smart. Pippen has been playing great, and I look for him to continue to cause problems for whoever he is matched up upon. Bonzi should be able to cause problems for Harpring if he uses the physical part of his game especially for causing foul problems for Harpring. Just don't give Harpring any open looks and your ok. Kirelenko often gives Portland problems off the bench, hopefully Patterson will be able to hound him. DA has an advantage at SG, and the bench is tougher then Utah's, so as long as they take care of business, they should be ok. It will probably be fairly close, but Portland should pull it out.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*L4L -* 

You forgot the key matchup of Maurice Cheeks vs. Phil Johnson


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> *L4L -*
> 
> You forgot the key matchup of Maurice Cheeks vs. Phil Johnson


I was going to do the coach vs. coach matchup, but this site will only let me post a certain number of pictures per post. So instead of getting rid of the logo or a key matchup, I got rid of the coaches matchup.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

We may be facing our eventual 1st Round Playoff opponent tonight. If the season ended today, that's who it would be.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

*well Sloan is gone for this game right???*

after what happened last night...Sloan is suspended right...he better be for atleast 7 games.....after what happened with Wallace not even touching the ref....Sloan should get that and more for touching the ref...IE pushing


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: well Sloan is gone for this game right???*



> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> after what happened last night...Sloan is suspended right...he better be for atleast 7 games.....after what happened with Wallace not even touching the ref....Sloan should get that and more for touching the ref...IE pushing


The league said Wallace was treated harshly for threatening the ref and then confronting again after the game. Sloan will get 3-5 games IMO. In the past Magic got 3 games, Van Exel got 5? and Rodman got 7 for headbutting the referee. The only way he gets 7+ is if the league is trying to make an example of him.

In the standings they are going by winning percentage so Minnesota is listed as #5 because they have played more games. They have the same number of losses as the Jazz and the Jazz own the tie breakers with Minnesota today. 

The Jazz are coming off a big win in Sacramento. If they are flat like they were after the NJ win, Blazers will win by 10. If they come to play Jazz by 5-10. I think the Jazz realize this is a critical game and will play well. Harpring, Kirilenko and Cheaney are all capable defenders at the SG/SF and all play tough physical defense. I would look for Derek Anderson and Bonzi Wells to have frustrating off nights.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Would this be the game that Portland start Sabonis at center and Dale Davis at power forward, bringing Randolph off the bench? I am just thinking out loud. Utah should be tired from their win against Sacramento, but so is Portland? Start Sabonis and let Dale work Malone over a little then sick Randolph on him. What do you think?


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: well Sloan is gone for this game right???*



> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> after what happened last night...Sloan is suspended right...he better be for atleast 7 games.....after what happened with Wallace not even touching the ref....Sloan should get that and more for touching the ref...IE pushing


Seven games.
Link to NBA.com


> Jan. 29
> Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest is suspended without pay for four games for confronting and making physical contact with Miami Heat head coach Pat Riley, taunting the Heat bench, committing a flagrant-foul penalty two by pushing Heat guard Caron Butler into the stands and making an obscene gesture toward fans.
> Utah Jazz head coach Jerry Sloan is suspended for seven games for confronting and making physical contact with a game official and failing to leave the court in a timely manner following his ejection.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I am so glad they gave sloan 7 games... it just would not have been fair, whatever the NBAs logic is.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Would this be the game that Portland start Sabonis at center and Dale Davis at power forward, bringing Randolph off the bench?


I like that idea. As long as Dudley is backing up Sabonis at center, so that Sabonis doesn't log toooo many minutes.

I doubt Cheeks would shake up the starting lineup like this, as well as possibly shake Zach's confidence a tad bit.

By the way, anyway catch it when Dudley and Sabonis were in the game at the same time last night against Denver?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Yah...I did notice that.*

I only get to follow the game on live stats, but when I saw they had the two of them out there, I was amazed.

Did Zach not get to the scorer's table soon enough to get subbed back in?

Or was Cheeks getting even more creative with the lineup? IIRC, the Nugs didn't even have a center out there at the time.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

DA already 0-2. That guy loves to shoot awfully!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

5-16 from the field, yuck.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

DD carrying them on his back! 6 points 6 boards with 2:20 left


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Lovely run. Who woulda thunk that with 2:15 left in the second, Randolph would have 8 points and 4 boards shooting 3-5 from the field against Malone's 11 points and 4 boards in *5-13* shooting from the field. Go ZBo!

Davis is a sliver away from a double double in the first half. 

'Zers up 13. Boom!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

:clap:

San Antone lost tonight, and let's hope the Lakers lose as well! Right now they're ahead of Phoenix.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*Sabonis*

Did they say why Sabonis has not played yet?

Or, is Cheeks just saving him until the 4th quarter?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Spurs won tonight actually. Still, with the cannibalism taking place in the LA-PHO game, plus the Rockets perhaps putting the Mavs into double digits in the loss column--all this with a Blazer win, things will look good come tomorrow morning's sports page.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

BTW, are the Blazers wearing red or black tonight?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Davis is a monster right now.. There's no need for Sabas at the moment.

Plus it's a second of a back to back game, and Cheeks likes to limit Sabas' minutes in the second game.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

They're wearing black uniforms.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Actually.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> I think San Antonio won.
> 
> But let's still hope Lakers lose.


 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/scores/20030129/sasind.html

I feel so embarassed. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*!*



> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Davis is a monster right now.. There's no need for Sabas at the moment.


Yeah . . . 9 points and 10 rebounds at the half is a great game for Davis.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> I wish Kidd didn't beat the crap out of his wife


i'm from Cincy so you can't possibly get under my skin...i agree with you.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm from Cincy so you can't possibly get under my skin...i agree with you.


K. then take your comments elsewhere, thanks


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

There goes the lead 

Portland needs to go inside


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sabas is in! Good idea of Cheeks to take advantage of their small lineup.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

blazers threw out the white flag when they put Dudley in...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm at a loss for words....

They're just missing everything they shoot

4-17 in the 3rd
0-5 so far in the 4th


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

in comes Bonzi. Let's hope he can catch fire and start a run

Edit: this is getting ugly... Down 11 with 7:45 to go

0-8 for the quarter--pathetic


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

65-80. Timeout Portland.

Game over.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Two tired old veteran war-horses*

Sabonis and Pippen are tired tonight!

After carrying the team to victory last night, they just don't have it tonight. :sigh:

It sure will be nice to have Wallace back!!! :yes:


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

5-28 shooting in the second half so far. How embarrasing. :no:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

5-2 without Sheed, ain't bad. They have been awesome during the 5 game streak. They played in Portland last night, they are tired. All in all, there is a lot to feel good about.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!


Question: _What does Damon think he's gonna hear?_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 5-28 shooting in the second half so far. How embarrasing. :no:


I think we should all cut them some slack, they deserve it.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Time to move on. 

Bottom line: You can't win them all. Onward to Chicago!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*i would rather lose by 20 then 1*

It's so bad you just kind of write it off..


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: i would rather lose by 20 then 1*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> It's so bad you just kind of write it off..


Turn that frown upside down! 

I feel like Mr. Rogers.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, Damon sucked tonight.

Wells sucked tonight.

Pippen sucked tonight.

DA sucked tonight.

Davis was good, ZR was decent, and McInnis was decent.

That's it.

I'm guessing the team is pretty tired. We need to put this one behind us and welcome Rasheed back with open arms  And hope that AD is back soon so Damon can go back to the end of the bench.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*ok..i feel better now*

my gosh,that was a terrible game..
it seemed like a car running out of gas..
it just stopped...
1 field goal in 12 minutes..


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

it would have taken a lot more than AD to win tonight. 
no point dwelling on it , they beat us fair and square. GG Utah


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Salt Lake
the house of horrors.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

High schools shoot better than 16% for a half guys. The Blazers would have been beaten by not so good universities in the second half tonight. Utah is not very good, as we just crapped the game away. We'll beat the hell out of them next time! Our boys killed them on the boards all night. The ball just didn't fall in the second half. It happens!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> Salt Lake
> the house of horrors.


...or, the mall of whores - depending on your perspective.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> High schools shoot better than 16% for a half guys. The Blazers would have been beaten by not so good universities in the second half tonight. Utah is not very good, as we just crapped the game away. We'll beat the hell out of them next time! Our boys killed them on the boards all night. The ball just didn't fall in the second half. It happens!


Give the Jazz some credit. The Jazz and Blazer are very even teams and the Jazz were playing at home. They played on the road against the Kings last night so the Jazz could have not shown up and used the back to back as an excuse also.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> Give the Jazz some credit. The Jazz and Blazer are very even teams and the Jazz were playing at home. They played on the road against the Kings last night so the Jazz could have not shown up and used the back to back as an excuse also.


Karl Malone himself said that the Jazz played some of their best basketball of the season.

Meanwhile, the Blazers were setting franchise records in futility. I'm not so certain it was because of the Jazz's great defense, either.

Give us a 5 or 7-game series with the Jazz. You can even have HCA - I'll take my chances.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AtlantaBLAZERMan</b>!
> 
> 
> Karl Malone himself said that the Jazz played some of their best basketball of the season.
> ...


I hear you. Like I said they are fairly even teams. The Jazz and Portland have been playing as well as anyone over the last 35 games or so. If I were Portland or Utah I would take my chances against any team in the league right now in a 5 or 7 game series with the exception of Utah vs SA. Is there any team that seems to have Portland's number?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> I hear you. Like I said they are fairly even teams. The Jazz and Portland have been playing as well as anyone over the last 35 games or so. If I were Portland or Utah I would take my chances against any team in the league right now in a 5 or 7 game series with the exception of Utah vs SA. Is there any team that seems to have Portland's number?


Denver. But we don't need to worry about that.

I disagree that Utah and Portland are evenly matched. Portland is signficantly better, IMO.

With that said, it's entirely fair to give the Jazz credit for their win last night. They played very well, and in the second half they made things difficult for Portland.

Ed O.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I disagree that Utah and Portland are evenly matched. Portland is signficantly better, IMO.
> 
> Ed O.


Other than your a Portland fan, Why?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Look at the starters. 

Wallace is a better defender than Malone. Both are similar scorers/rebounders. Malone gets superstar calls, Wallace is a headcase. This one is a push. 

Bonzi is better than Harpring. Advantage Portland. 

Davis is better than Ostertag. Advantage Portland. 

Pippen is a better/more versatile defender than Stockton. Stockton is a far better passer. Advantage Utah. 

Anderson is better than Cheany. Advantage Portland. 

Off the bench, Utah has Kirelenko and Jackson. Portland has Sabas, Patterson, and Randolph. Advantage Portland. 

Sloan is a far superior coach to Cheeks. 

Utah is playing well right now. But it seems like every year they have a horrible spell, a nice run, then finish the year with another horrible spell. Utah will not finish the season at .600.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> Look at the starters.
> Bonzi is better than Harpring. Advantage Portland.


Bonzi may have the talent to be better but right now Harpring is the superior player. Harpring is having a significantly better year. He is scoring 2 PPG more, 1 RPG more, 7 higher FG%, 9 higher FT% 14 higher 3 PT% in similar minutes. On top of that Bonzi is also a head case at times.
Advantage Utah



> Davis is better than Ostertag. Advantage Portland.


Other than Davis' minutes and Ostertag's blocks the numbers are pretty similar. 
Push.



> Off the bench, Utah has Kirelenko and Jackson. Portland has Sabas, Patterson, and Randolph. Advantage Portland.


Yes but if you add Massenburg and Padgett who play significant roles off the bench that is a push or maybe even slight advantage Utah.



> Utah is playing well right now. But it seems like every year they have a horrible spell, a nice run, then finish the year with another horrible spell. Utah will not finish the season at .600.


We have beat Portland 4 out of last 6 and have very similiar records. Portland some advantages at positions but basketball is a team game. The Jazz are better than the sum of their parts. I would gladly trade Cheaney for Anderson. I wouldn't mind having Sabonis, Pippen and Randolph but it would depend on what we had to give up for them. Other than that I would keep our roster.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> Other than your a Portland fan, Why?


They're younger, deeper, bigger and just as experienced. (Utah has a couple more playoff games played, but a 586 to 581 edge isn't significant in my book).

They have more offensive weapons. They have more defensive weapons.

They have a better record in spite of having more injuries and suspensions... while playing more games on the road and fewer at home.

I'm sure there are more reasons. Those are just the obvious ones.

Ed O.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Utah has not seen our starting five yet this season. First game Bonzi was out, second game Sheed is on suspension. Portland will not shoot another half at 16% this year. Utah deserved to win last night, but let's be honest, Portland couldn't have made it much easier for them to win. Two baskets in the half and the rest at the line there's no way any team could win playing that badly.


----------

